# Βεβαιωθείτε να γράφετε «Φροντίστε να»



## nickel (Apr 18, 2008)

Μερικές φορές τα πολυάριθμα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο μπορούν να σε κάνουν να αμφιβάλεις για τα ελληνικά σου — και μια πισινή είναι καλό να την κρατά ο άνθρωπος.

Βλέπω σε μετάφραση «Βεβαιωθείτε να αγοράσετε εισιτήριο...» για το «Be sure to buy a ticket» και από περιέργεια κοιτάζω στο Γκουγκλ να δω πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι — και ανακαλύπτω πάνω από 500 παραδείγματα χρήσης! Και σε σοβαρές σελίδες — γιατί κάποιες κάνουν μπαμ ότι είναι μηχανική μετάφραση.

Τα λεξικά πήραν πάλι κόσμο στο λαιμό τους; Το Websters Online για το _make sure_ δίνει μόνο το «βεβαιώνομαι» (παρέα με ένα συγουρεύομαι). Όμως τουλάχιστον άλλα δύο διαδικτυακά λεξικά δίνουν το «φροντίζω» για το _make sure_ και το _be sure to_.

Έχουμε και λέμε:

Βεβαιωθείτε *για* την επάρκεια των στοιχείων. (ΛΝΕΓ) _Make sure of..._
Θέλω να βεβαιωθώ για την αλήθεια των όσων άκουσα. (ΛΚΝ)
Βεβαιώσου *ότι* κλείδωσες. (Για το Σχολείο) _Make sure that..._
Δεν προχωρώ πριν να βεβαιωθώ *πως* όλα είναι εντάξει. (ΛΚΝ)
*Φρόντισε να* έχεις μαζί σου την ταυτότητά σου. (Για το Σχολείο) _Be sure to..., Make sure to..._
Φρόντισε να κλείσεις έγκαιρα θέσεις για την παράσταση. (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ότι σε κάποιες χρήσεις καλή απόδοση του _make sure_ και του _be sure to _είναι και το «μεριμνώ». Από την άλλη, το «προνοώ» υπογραμμίζει πιο έντονα την "εκ των προτέρων, έγκαιρη" διάσταση.


----------

